

YC-Backed Pomello Helps Teams Determine Whether Job Applicants Will Fit In - katm
http://techcrunch.com/2015/01/23/yc-backed-pomello-helps-teams-determine-whether-job-applicants-will-fit-in/

======
minimaxir
The implication with this startup is that hiring for culture fit is better
than hiring for aptitude fit, which is interestingly counterintuitive.

~~~
cspence
Yes. We believe that skills aptitude is important, but we found that most
companies have devoted less time to evaluating culture fit consistently. The
result is more people quitting due to poor culture fit as opposed to lack of
skill.

